

JS developer claims copyright infringement, bullies open source alternative - nertzy
http://craigsworks.com/projects/simpletip/sandbox/

======
cgranade
It is sad to see someone whose business so heavily relies upon understanding
copyright laws, licenses and derivative works fail to understand in such a
fundamental way. The claim that "the result is what matters" is ludicrous, and
should be laughed out of court. While the site design may have been copied,
that has no bearing whatsoever on the legality of the script itself.

